# Am I really ISFP or something else? (Plz help)



## itselly (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi, I was typed as ISFP before, but when I think about my functions, I think I might be another type. 


********please ask me questions that helps you define my type******



■ Why I'm doubting my type ;


1)SPs live in the moment & have a carefree lifestyle. They don't really have future goals/plans and act spontaneous and live in the moment.


*I think about past & future (specially future) alot. I make plans for future and eventhough I sometimes hate keeping up with plans, I have to have at least some general goals/plans/ambitions.

Usually before going to a new place/situation, I research about it alot to know enough things about what I should do, how I should act/say, & what they expect from me in order to feel less anxious. So I have to be prepared.

----------------------------


2)ISFPs don't care about others' feelings or what they might think. They have Fi & external factors cannot change their mood or scare them.


*I do care about what ppl say/think. Actually I control my words alot in order not to offend ppl or cause misunderstandings. Cuz if ppl get offended/hurt, they might do/say something that hurts ME! & I hate conflicts!


Even when ppl ask for my opinion (like how their outfit looks), I try to be as polite and indirect as possible when answering it. Even if It's really awful.

-----------------------------------


3)ISFPs aren't really competetive. They are charitable, kind and prefer to help others.


*While I'm not really the most determined/competetive person, I am sort of that way. I'm not the most hardworking person ever, & I have my own interests, but...

I cannot be kind & charitable. I want to compete & be better than others.

At work/uni I would be creative/strategic, work kinda hard &do some original things that helps me stand out & show myself to higher powers & useful ppl.

& then If I can't be that way in one place (for whatever reason), I lose interest/hope & also feel very envious of others.

--------------------------

4)ISFPs don't need external appreciation from ppl. These things don't really have any affects on them.


*I see appreciation/admiration as a motivator. I mean at work, not personal life. I hate hearing things like "I love you", 

but at work & after a day of hard work, when my boss thanks me, or looks into my eyes & his eyes look pleased and happy, it gives me an ecstatic feeling. & it helps me love my job more and work harder for it.

(On the other hand, working in a bad place, with a bad boss or bad co-workers would make me frustrated).


------------------------

5)ISFPs have Fi. They have "one personality" that doesn't change.


*my personality changes alot. At work (or some days) I'm quiet, serious & business-like. 
Some days I'm lady-like and into etiquettes & retro lifestyle/fashion.
Some days I'm loner, goth, deep/artistic & sorta depressed.
Somedays I'm casual.
etc.


__________________________________


Am I still ISFP?

Please ask questions & help me type myself.
Thanks!!!


----------



## puzzlepieces (May 29, 2016)

@itselly

Nothing you said in this post (about yourself) contradicts ISFP.



> 1)SPs live in the moment & have a carefree lifestyle. They don't really have future goals/plans and act spontaneous and live in the moment.


Of course SPs can have future goals and plans! Everyone plans, acts spontaneously, etc. - it's just about what comes naturally. While not their strong suit (because Se supports Fi), ISFPs are more likely to become _energized_ by doing something compared with Si users. That pesky Se wants to rush into activity. "I have to do X? Let's do it NOW!" It doesn't mean that they don't plan ever. For ISFPs, thinking about the future is absolutely part of the type because of Ni. 



> 2)ISFPs don't care about others' feelings or what they might think. They have Fi & external factors cannot change their mood or scare them.


Both Fi and Fe users feel, the difference is that Fe users place value or place worth on _external things_ and Fi users place value on _ideas or information_. Feeling is not about one's fleeting emotions, it's about making judgements based on what is *valuable* and *worthy*. What is worthy or valuable is different for the two functions. Fe is much more about building and supporting groups of people, so anything that helps this out is more important. Fi is about analyzing (and reanalyzing as necessary) information that comes in from the environment. This is a complex function. An Fi-dom person might do all of the things an Fe user would do because they have decided that it is a good idea.



> 3)ISFPs aren't really competetive. They are charitable, kind and prefer to help others.


ISFPs are competitive because they have Te. It is unconscious and it pulls the ISFP to be competitive and be powerful. Fi tries to reject or deny this sometimes but the competitiveness is there. 



> 4)ISFPs don't need external appreciation from ppl. These things don't really have any affects on them.


Everyone needs external appreciation!



> 5)ISFPs have Fi. They have "one personality" that doesn't change.


According to Myers and Briggs, we have a preference for using one dominant function and one auxilary. Using the others is like writing with the non-dominant hand. We can do it and we have to do it in certain circumstances to survive and thrive, but when it comes to what we _prefer_ to do we fall back to our dominant traits. 

Personality isn't about what mood you are in or what the world demands, it's about consistent traits that you prefer to do over others. There was a thread fairly recently in the ISFP forum that asked ISFPs what personality type(s) they were typed as before they settled on to ISFP. Many ISFPs try on different *hats* in order to see which one fits better. If you still think you are some other type then maybe give me some more specifics about yourself.


----------



## itselly (Jun 6, 2015)

puzzlepieces said:


> Everyone needs external appreciation!


Yeah, but whenever I mention this, ppl immediately say I'm Fe.
Though I do relate to your Fi from your Fe/Fi comparison, as I care about myself or specific ppl more than a group!!!

But many ppl say ISFPs are like blunt/sarcastic/rude artists who say cruel things to ppl without even caring!

Well, If I were an artist & I didn't like some types of ppl, I wouldn't be rude. I would just be a bit aloof if possible, I would try to avoid them & I would keep my judgements to myself. But I would "try" to be a bit fair.




puzzlepieces said:


> According to Myers and Briggs, we have a preference for using one dominant function and one auxilary.


Yep! So Dom & Aux are more important. 
That's why I find my Ni being active weird!!!



puzzlepieces said:


> but when it comes to what we _prefer_ to do we fall back to our dominant traits.


Sorry, I'm really curious about this part & I have to ask a question.
So, according to that, what Is an ISFP normally comfortable to do based on having Fi-Se functions?



puzzlepieces said:


> If you still think you are some other type then maybe give me some more specifics about yourself.


Idk. Based on my Thread, do you think I seem ISFP or something else?

**I can't think of anything specific to say. 
Do you have some questions in your mind that helps you guess my type? 


And Thanks for your help btw!!!


----------



## itselly (Jun 6, 2015)

Oh Btw, I'm stuck between ISFP, ISTP, INTJ & INFJ.


----------



## puzzlepieces (May 29, 2016)

itselly said:


> But many ppl say ISFPs are like blunt/sarcastic/rude artists who say cruel things to ppl without even caring!


This is a general statement. Not all ISFPs are artists, not all are sarcastic, etc. Most people misunderstand the functions, so don't rely on other people's assumptions of what is Fe/Fi. Make up your own mind after learning about the functions.



> That's why I find my Ni being active weird!!!


Ni occurs in ISFPs as a sort of devil's advocate. They think in "what ifs". It comes out especially when they are stressed. ISFPs are supposedly the most intuitive sensing type.



> So, according to that, what Is an ISFP normally comfortable to do based on having Fi-Se functions?


ISFPs want to do whatever is enjoyable and stimulating, but that will be different for each ISFP. Se helps the ISFP do tasks. They perceive things that will come up (Ni) and they tackle them head-on (Se) so that they can go back to sitting on the couch playing video games.. or whatever.



> Idk. Based on my Thread, do you think I seem ISFP or something else?


You seem more like an ISFP than INFJ, INTJ, or ISTP.


----------



## itselly (Jun 6, 2015)

puzzlepieces said:


> This is a general statement. Not all ISFPs are artists, not all are sarcastic, etc. Most people misunderstand the functions, so don't rely on other people's assumptions of what is Fe/Fi. Make up your own mind after learning about the functions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot for your help!!!:happy:


----------



## JT Cove (May 21, 2015)

itselly said:


> 2)ISFPs don't care about others' feelings or what they might think. They have Fi & external factors cannot change their mood or scare them.
> 
> 3)ISFPs aren't really competetive. They are charitable, kind and prefer to help others.
> 
> ...


Step 1 is if you found this off a website that website needs to be destroyed because not only are these worlds away from being rules in general but they're actually all categorically false as applied to this type. Introverted Feeling dominants that "don't care about others' feelings or what they might think" are pretty much the definition of the most unhealthy version of an introverted feeling dominant. In reality introverted feelers tend to be highly interested in people, how they feel, and why they feel and think the way they do basically more than any other type (introverted feelers are more concerned with the sentimental process and "where people are coming from" than extroverted feelers who are more concerned with sentimental results and how people feel in the moment). The application of the idea that outside factors cant change their mood or scare them to the ISFP is, of course, as absurd as it would be applied to pretty much every other human being on the planet. Not that it's a hard rule, but introverted feeling dominants are reputed of being extremely sensitive. The "emotionally immovable object" being portrayed here is actually far better applied to types with Feeling preferences being low on the function stack (e.g INTJs, ENTJs, ESTJs). ISFPs, like almost all Se users, have a competitive streak. While Introverted Feelers may not have as much of a "need" for external appreciation as extroverted feelers, the idea that it has no affect on them is, once again, absurd. "ISFPs have Fi. They have "one personality" that doesn't change" If someone else wrote this I can see what they were getting at. Introverted Feelers desire authenticity and don't have the inborn preference and desire to be social chameleons like Extroverted Feelers do. But that's just hyperbole to drive the point home, that quote shouldn't be taken literally.

You started your post with "Hi, I was typed as ISFP before, but when I think about my functions, I think I might be another type." but your post went on to only reference surface level misinterpretations of introverted feeling. If you really wanna get to the bottom of what type you are, you'd do well to save yourself the headache and chaos of trying to acquire that information by going through type descriptions, and instead understand all 8 cognitive functions and the Jungian sense of extroversion and introversion, then do a breakdown of types by function. It's interesting that you're struggling between the options of ISFP, ISTP, INFJ, and INTJ. They all have completely different judgement functions from one another. The good news is it's easy to single out ISFP + ISTP or INFJ + INTJ. It's literally just the difference between preference of abstraction or a direct relationship with the concrete world. If you're very attuned to your senses and rely predominantly upon concrete information you're a sensor. If you could give a more detailed reason as to why the functional preferences of ISFP aren't well applied to you that'd make the process of typing you a lot more efficient


----------



## itselly (Jun 6, 2015)

JT Cove said:


> instead understand all 8 cognitive functions and the Jungian sense of extroversion and introversion, then do a breakdown of types by function. It's interesting that you're struggling between the options of ISFP, ISTP, INFJ, and INTJ. They all have completely different judgement functions from one another. The good news is it's easy to single out ISFP + ISTP or INFJ + INTJ. It's literally just the difference between preference of abstraction or a direct relationship with the concrete world. If you're very attuned to your senses and rely predominantly upon concrete information you're a sensor. If you could give a more detailed reason as to why the functional preferences of ISFP aren't well applied to you that'd make the process of typing you a lot more efficient



First of all, Thanks for replying & trying to help!!!


Second; now I wanna mention why I doubt being ISFP sometimes & think of those other types I mentioned.


Sometimes I think I might be ISTP, specially because of Ti.

Why?

I can be very imaginetive, but in real life, I try to be realistic. I often don't believe everything I hear & try to analyze it & find out the underlying reason (while other might believe the news and overreact) (or while others trust a person) etc...

Also, eventhough I usually freak out when first facing a huge problem/new situation, sometimes & in some situations, I come up with original/creative ideas & solutions to do something better/act better & get better results or impress ppl or etc...

(specially in practical matters, cuz I'm so average in academic things and science. My field is kinda science and animal related and I sorta like practical things but I kinda suck at theoretical things and studying & I need to find ways to get better!)

For example, I kinda suck at written tests, mind games, chess, etc & I hate puzzles, crossword, mind quizzes,
But at work or in practical courses, or personal things, I can come up with original things to do (Ti?)



Also, I've heard that Fe for ISTP, work as a sudden display of emotion/anger, crying etc.
It happens to me sometimes, specially when I go through a very stressful or unfair situation (& specially as a negative surprise).
I might seem relaxed, but I suddenly lose control & cry.

However, this one happens when I'm alone or with very close loved ones.

I've heard Fe inferior works like this!

_____________________________________________

Why INTJ/INFJ?

mostly because of Ni-dom.

Like I said before, I think about future alot. I sometimes make to-do lists, or lists before going shopping, traveling, etc.
Usually, When I come home from uni/summer job, instead of fully staying in the present moment and enjoying it, I mostly think about the next day and get stressed out. I don't like doing it, but I do it.

& usually, before going to a new places with new ppl, I have to do a lot of research and Q&As in order to feel less anxious. I might even be excited for it, but I ask tons of "what ifs" & Ineed to be prepared.
I need to know what they expect, what I should do/wear etc...

I might not necessarily keep up with it, but I sorta love planning.

(Strong or even dominant Ni, right?)

___________________________________________

However, the most obvious reason I have to doubt Ni-Se (INXJ) is shadow function (inferior Se)...

My Se might not be my strongest function, but it's position probably isn't inferior.

I've heard Se-inf ppl, indulge in physical activities when going through very hard/depressing times.
I actually lose that ability & become less active and feel too guilty to enjoy physical or enjoyable things.

_________________________________________


**aside from all of these, there's also something else that makes me think that I "might be" ISTP instead of ISFP......& that factor is....my childhood!

Most CF/MBTI sites claim that our four functions gradually appear over time. For example, You first develop your dom, then others.


When I was a kid, I was kinda sensitive (if offended), but I was comfy & a lot less concerned with what other ppl would think or say. I was a lot less cynical. I could stay in the moment alot more (instead of mourning about past or worrying about future).
I was also sarcastic, energetic and less shy. I was more hard working (at school), more competetive, less dramatic, less introvert & less conservetive.

My hobbies were mostly sensory ; painting , designing, TV, going to nature, etc
& I also used to write stories & poems.
I loved learning about other countries, cultures, buildings & other languages.
I was good at some sports & bad at some others.
& I also kinda liked science (mostly astronomy) & my dream was to become an astronaut.
& I loved let's pretend & adventurous games.

But relatives & friends knew me for my artistic/creative abilities (painting, fashion designing, poems, stories & art works)


Then at the age 17-18, my personality started changing (a bit) to who I am now.


To me this sounds a bit Ti dom (being cirious & wanting to learn new things)

I really don't know how I can relate that to Fi dom.
Am I right?


(however, from another way keeping things to myself & taking things personally, being a bit passive aggressive, being fragile & not being straighforward enough, which got worse after teens, makes me think I cannot be typed as a Thinker/logical !)

_______________________________________________

Idk if I really answered your questions & said the right things or not, but these are the reason why I sometimes doubt being ISFP (based on functions).


----------



## JT Cove (May 21, 2015)

@itselly I read all of the details you've given, but unfortunately the tie-ins with cognitive functions are pretty tenuous and heavily based on stereotypes. The first step to get to the bottom of your type is definitely a preference of extroverted sensing or introverted intuition. This will cut your potential types in half. The divide between the Dominant + Auxiliary functions and the Tertiary + Inferior functions is a large one because the preferred judgement and perception functions naturally lead to the suppression of their opposite counterparts. The test for this is actually very easy. Intuitors generally go from looking at the concrete features of a thing very quickly to the ideas and abstractions inspired by it. Intuitors look at concrete objects with a kind of dull focus, and very quickly after "look beyond it" to their world of ideas, they don't do very much soaking in of the concrete object preferentially. Extroverted Sensors are aware of the concrete world like a hawk and focus intently on concrete objects themselves. Extroverted Sensors don't enter la-la land and they feel very connected to the actual world because they're spending most of their time drinking it in and focusing on it. Introverted intuition dominants, as extroverted sensation inferiors, commonly complain of feeling very disconnected from the world and their senses because they're so in their heads. Michael Pierce and John Barnes described intuition as looking at the world through a "fuzzy lens", and that's very apt. I, as an INTP, barely pay attention to concrete objects, I look at them, I capture a concept from them, then my eyes wander and the world goes out of focus; That's the opposite of Se.

Despite your habit of being very future focused and doing a lot of planning, you have to understand that Se is the purest connection with the real, actual world that's possible in the Myers-Briggs and Jungian cognitive function systems. When you're out in public, do you find yourself in "la-la land" a lot of the time? Or are you more often than not highly aware of everything that's going on in your concrete surroundings?


----------



## itselly (Jun 6, 2015)

JT Cove said:


> @itsellyWhen you're out in public, do you find yourself in "la-la land" a lot of the time? Or are you more often than not highly aware of everything that's going on in your concrete surroundings?


....it really depends. If there's something for me to do/watch, or something I'm interested in (something stimulating), I pay attention, but if I find it boring or find nothing to do, then my head goes up in the clouds!

This lala land thing for example, happens alot when I'm in the classroom, talking to someone when I'm not interested in the subject, in a taxi/boss, when listening to an inspiring music (specially epic music), or when I'm really stimulated by something/someone or my mind (sorry!), & when I'm studying something I don't like.

Like I'm studying something, & suddenly I zone out & start imagining something, & this makes me a bit slow & ADHD-like!

When I'm in the bus, I just can't wear my headphones, listen to music & lose attention from my sirrounding.
If I do that, I very feel uncomfortable.
But then when I'm sitting there in the bus, I might go into lala land & plan/daydream while looking outside the window!


I "cannot" sit still somewhere (classroom) for too long. Especially when I don't like the subject. & in these situations, I start daydreaming & I get sleepy in the class & find it very hard to focus on "here & now"!

But you have to watch me when I go somwhere I like, somewhere that interests me, somewhere stimulating. Then zoning out becomes alot less frequent & I pay attention to everything.


So....In general, while zoning out & daydreaming happens to me a lot, I still do pay attention to my surroundings, unless I'm really uninterested or tired or socially drained.

But I'm not a 100% Se & concrete person who pays attention to surroundings fully & is always ready & alert.


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

JT Cove said:


> @itselly I read all of the details you've given, but unfortunately the tie-ins with cognitive functions are pretty tenuous and heavily based on stereotypes. The first step to get to the bottom of your type is definitely a preference of extroverted sensing or introverted intuition. This will cut your potential types in half. The divide between the Dominant + Auxiliary functions and the Tertiary + Inferior functions is a large one because the preferred judgement and perception functions naturally lead to the suppression of their opposite counterparts. The test for this is actually very easy. Intuitors generally go from looking at the concrete features of a thing very quickly to the ideas and abstractions inspired by it. Intuitors look at concrete objects with a kind of dull focus, and very quickly after "look beyond it" to their world of ideas, they don't do very much soaking in of the concrete object preferentially. Extroverted Sensors are aware of the concrete world like a hawk and focus intently on concrete objects themselves. Extroverted Sensors don't enter la-la land and they feel very connected to the actual world because they're spending most of their time drinking it in and focusing on it. Introverted intuition dominants, as extroverted sensor inferiors, commonly complain of feeling very disconnected from the world and their senses because they're so in their heads. Michael Pierce and John Barnes described intuition as looking at the world through a "fuzzy lens", and that's very apt. I, as an INTP, barely pay attention to concrete objects, I look at them, I capture a concept from them, then my eyes wander and the world goes out of focus; That's the opposite of Se.
> 
> Despite your habit of being very future focused and doing a lot of planning, you have to understand that Se is the purest connection with the real, actual world that's possible in the Myers-Briggs and Jungian cognitive function systems. When you're out in public, do you find yourself in "la-la land" a lot of the time? Or are you more often than not highly aware of everything that's going on in your concrete surroundings?


I agree, I'm an INTx with a strong trait of intuition, almost all of the time I'm not aware of my surroundings, and I feel an out of body experience,and I lose lots of my belongings because I'm in la-la land. I usually don't pay attention to most realistic and concrete objects as much as theories, ideas, and music, and weird fantasy-like scenarios.



> ....it really depends. If there's something for me to do/watch, or something I'm interested in (something stimulating), I pay attention, but if I find it boring or find nothing to do, then my head goes up in the clouds!
> 
> This lala land thing for example, happens alot when I'm in the classroom, talking to someone when I'm not interested in the subject, in a taxi/boss, when listening to an inspiring music (specially epic music), or when I'm really stimulated by something/someone or my mind (sorry!), & when I'm studying something I don't like.
> 
> ...


You still have a strong Se trait however, I think you only use your tertiary Ni function when you're in a stressful situation or when you're bored (I use my underdeveloped Fe function a lot because I approach stressful situations daily). Not all Sensors are extremely alert and not all Intuitives are high idealistic stoners that never know their surroundings, but when you look at the big picture, Sensors are still aware of the present and Intuitives are still idealistic and future/fantasy oriented.


----------



## JT Cove (May 21, 2015)

@itselly It's very unlikely you're a J. Why do you gravitate towards the idea that you're an ISFP and not an INFP?


----------



## itselly (Jun 6, 2015)

JT Cove said:


> @itselly It's very unlikely you're a J. Why do you gravitate towards the idea that you're an ISFP and not an INFP?


Idk, maybe Because of Se (my attraction towards touching, tastes, smells, nature, music, etc & being into variety, trying new things, etc)

Also, I really hate reading. & I prefer "doing" to reading.
(If you ask me to choose between painting something and reading a book, I choose painting(the practical one).

& also being hand-on/tactile learner. (I rarely learn things well by listening to ppl, or by studying. I learn well, when I do something in a practical/real life situation. 

Actually that's probably why I get better grades in classes that we have practical courses or in classes that we can have the opportunity to openly compete, while in classes where we have a written test only, I don't find the opportunity to stand out & compete.)
_____________________________________________________

& idk if my creativeness is Se or Ne. But as for Si, I sorta have it, but I guess it's weak.

For example, 
I'm really into 60s-70s fashion/lifestyle.

Or that if someone treats me bad/or says something harsh, I can remember it for a long time & I may review it in my mind for a while.

(We used to live in a big city when I was a teenager, but now we live in a small town.) I still sometmes think about those days, how good I was at school, How I enjoyed big city life, etc.

But other than that, I kinda dislike thinking about past, looking at pictures taken in the past, routine, etc.
______________________________________________

You think I might be INFP?


----------



## JT Cove (May 21, 2015)

itselly said:


> You think I might be INFP?


I was just clearing the possibility. Your last post completely confirmed what I suspected: that you really are an ISFP



itselly said:


> But as for Si, I sorta have it, but I guess it's weak.
> 
> For example,
> I'm really into 60s-70s fashion/lifestyle.
> ...


Enjoyment of older styles isn't linked to Si, and while Si involves the comparison of concrete information to impressed, past concrete information and is linked to the mental replaying of concrete events because of its impressionistic nature, the replaying of concrete events is also available to extroverted sensors. Some extroverted sensors report having a perfect photographic memory which acts as a liability because it causes them to relive negative experiences in perfect detail. Extroverted Sensing stores concrete data as it actually happened, Introverted Sensing stores impressed concrete data morphed by the subjective factor

To quote Jung on Si:

_"[Sensation], too, has a subjective factor, for besides the sensed object there is a sensing subject who adds his subjective disposition to the objective stimulus...If, for instance, several painters were to paint the same landscape...each painting will be different from the others...chiefly because of different ways of seeing...[he] concerns himself with the subjective perception excited by the objective stimulus...The decisive thing is not the reality of the object, but the reality of the subjective factor...which...constitute a psychic mirror-world...introverted sensation...does not so much reproduce the object as spread over it...age-old subjective experience and the shimmer of events still unborn...he may be conspicuous for his calmness and passivity, or for his rational self-control...The too low is raised a little, the too high is lowered, enthusiasm is dampened down, extravagance restrained..."_


----------



## JT Cove (May 21, 2015)

@itselly also, your description of being more into the concrete world when you were younger and being more daydreamy and in your head as you got older is apparently not uncommon for ISFPs http://personalitycafe.com/isfp-forum-artists/67715-daydreaming.html


----------



## itselly (Jun 6, 2015)

JT Cove said:


> I was just clearing the possibility. Your last post completely confirmed what I suspected: that you really are an ISFP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! This part's hard to understand.

But I guess it means what you explained.

So Se explains things as they are, but Si explanis things he/she understood (the event plus his/her judgement!)
Right?


----------



## itselly (Jun 6, 2015)

Just one more thing @JT Cove

I know I ask too many questions, & I really have to thank you for reading my long posts!!! 

But there is one more thing that I really need to ask in order to get out of this ISFP/ISTP confusion...

Remember you told me to read about 8 functions again yesterday?

Well, one of the sites I visited yesterday was "Personality Junkie" & I read ISFP & ISTP's description "based on first 4 functions".
& they both were kinda similar to me specially ISFP.


However, in ISTP profile, there are a few part based on both functions & stereotype that really applies to me.

But this post is getting too long, I'm going to post "the parts that apply to me in my next post."


----------



## itselly (Jun 6, 2015)

@JT Cove 



itselly said:


> "Since neither Ti nor Se is a highly verbal function, ISTPs can be persons of few words. Their relationships are often built around shared interests or activities rather than extensive conversation."


That's why living off campus has made me feel so lonely at university!



itselly said:


> "Ti allows ISTPs to be inwardly self-disciplined."





itselly said:


> "ISTPs enjoy taking on challenges and projects for the mere pleasure of it. Such challenges may be physical (e.g., trying to achieve an optimal level of fitness), practical (e.g., fixing a car), creative (e.g., craftsmanship), or interpersonal."





itselly said:


> "During grip, ISTPs may alienate themselves from others, insisting they need more and more time to themselves (this is why ISTPs often test as Enneagram Fives). They become trapped, functioning only in Judging mode (Ti-Fe)."


(Kinda me).



itselly said:


> "As for all types, the process of slipping into grip experiences is often subtle and insidious. For instance, ISTPs may have a goal in mind for what they want to accomplish that day, only to discover the task much larger than they originally imagined. But because a bigger task poses a greater challenge, they take the bait and see if they can still manage to get it done. The problem, of course, is that this essentially locks them into Judging mode, since any deviation into Se Perceiving will preclude them from accomplishing their goal. This includes closing themselves off to other people, who come to be viewed as intrusions or impediments to their productivity."


***sorta me. However, I'm not really that hardworking in grip".



itselly said:


> "Because of the inferior position of their Fe, ISTPs struggle to intentionally contact or understand their emotions. It’s not they never experience emotions, but only that their emotions seem to have a mind of their own, coming and going as they please. So even if ISTPs are aware of what emotions are appropriate for a given situation, they often do not “feel” them at the time, engendering a sense of awkwardness or discomfort in emotional situations. They may even experience the desired emotion a few hours later, but it’s almost as though their emotions get “stage fright” when “put on the spot.” To compensate, ISTPs may try to use their Fe to offer the socially-appropriate words. But without experiencing the emotions directly, they often sound clumsy or contrived in their expressions."


***this applies to me so much. Specially when I'm with ppl I'm uncomfortable with.





itselly said:


> "Fe also contributes to ISTPs’ desire for public affirmation. While ISTPs may not always “feel” what others are feeling, their Fe still desires the sense of social affirmation and validation. Consequently, there are times when ISTPs are helpful or compliant largely for the sake of external approval or to maintain a certain public perception. ISTPs with a strong concern for their image can take social engagements quite seriously. They want others to see them as laudable employees, spouses, parents, or citizens. Their desire for public esteem can also be a motivating force in ISTPs’ desire for achievement."



***********Ohhhh!!!! That's so me!!!!!!!!!!!




itselly said:


> "they view conflict as a potential threat to the relationship they depend on to meet their Fe needs, as well as a threat to the flawless image they seek to preserve. So rather than giving voice (Fe) to their concerns, ISTPs are more apt to analyze (Ti) or act on them (Se), often in passive-aggressive ways. They may, for instance, intentionally start spending more time at the office as a passive form of rebellion against their partner."


******Again, that's sooooo me!!!!




itselly said:


> "Poor communication can also lead ISTPs to create a convoluted set of assumptions about what their partners think, want, and expect. Unhealthy ISTPs may spin an ever-expanding web of faulty beliefs and assumptions about their partner. In so doing, they often come to resent or otherwise think negatively of their mates, even if largely a product of their own faulty conclusions."


****I haven't really been in a real relationship, but I have been this way in my social relations in past.

______________________________________________________

Warning ; these quotes/paragraphs, "do not belong to me".

It's from the website #personalityjunkie ! 

I only posted them as my quotes because I wanted those parts to be in a different color!


----------



## itselly (Jun 6, 2015)

Am I still ISFP?


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

itselly said:


> Am I still ISFP?


Do you run things through a filter determining the worth of things? That is you pay attention to what you like/dislike and do you best to live to your values?

Or are you spending time understanding and looking for consistency based on determining what something is? Defining/determining/differentiating between objects based on your own criteria as to what makes sense?


----------



## itselly (Jun 6, 2015)

Ksara said:


> Do you run things through a filter determining the worth of things? That is you pay attention to what you like/dislike and do you best to live to your values?
> 
> Or are you spending time understanding and looking for consistency based on determining what something is? Defining/determining/differentiating between objects based on your own criteria as to what makes sense?


I'm not sure if I understand this question well, 

If so, to me, it's a bit of both...

I mean I do run things through a filter (of what I like or dislike), but I first "have to" spend time to get to know that thing/system/person first in order to know if it passes through my filter or not.
Otherwise I'll never know the answer!


If you think I haven't understood your point, could you plz give me a real-life example about it?


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

itselly said:


> I'm not sure if I understand this question well,
> 
> If so, to me, it's a bit of both...
> 
> ...


Could you elaborate on this filter?
What are you doing?
Are you evaluating what something means to you?

I am noticing you are looking for tangible examples, and looking at you own behaviour/content. I think this may point to sensation as you are focusing on what exists.

Do you relate to this? (You may or may not)
Do you have a strong sense on why you are doing what you do. You see a pupose which is based on what matters to you. You follow what you love, and will do your best to be true to yourself.
You may find at times people will throw facts and figures at you. But you disregard them because they don't understand how much it matters to you. You may want, and try to be efficient, however what is really important can't be simply determine logically. You feel it deep down, what is right, and what is really worth it.


----------



## itselly (Jun 6, 2015)

Ksara said:


> Do you have a strong sense on why you are doing what you do.


usually, yes! But currently I'm sorta dealing with my field & how I don't like it, & that I want to study something else after I graduate. So right now I feel kinda lost and confused about my professional future.
Other than that, & in daily tasks, I know why I'm doing something, even if ppl can't really see it at that moment.



Ksara;29674322 You see a pupose which is based on what matters to you. You follow what you love said:


> I do have a goal and it's a combination of what matters to me & what's more logical (like what can help me make money and be independent).
> 
> But no, I not always follow what I love. Sometimes what I like is something temporary like a temptation, & I know by going for it, I will end up regreting it.
> 
> ...


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

@itselly

I observed this thread from start and I an tell that I could see Fi, Se, Ni and Te in you. That means that you could be ISFP, ESFP, INTJ or ENTJ. Personally, I think that you couldn't be ESFP or ENTJ. So ISFP and INTJ are remaining possibilities. Have you visited ISFP forum? INTJ forum? If you have, you should feel different vibes from them. Which do you like more?


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> @itselly
> 
> I observed this thread from start and I an tell that I could see Fi, Se, Ni and Te in you. That means that you could be ISFP, ESFP, INTJ or ENTJ. Personally, I think that you couldn't be ESFP or ENTJ. So ISFP and INTJ are remaining possibilities. Have you visited ISFP forum? INTJ forum? If you have, you should feel different vibes from them. Which do you like more?


I think that @itselly is ISFP with a well developed Ni tbh, who knows though.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

meaningless said:


> I think that @itselly is ISFP with a well developed Ni tbh, who knows though.


She sounds to me like ISFP. I do same things as she and if I was her, I would be writing almost same words as she is doing now. This is line "oh sorry for too many examples" (I said questions, but it doesn't change anything) what I said in perC, when I was new here. I think, that this line could indicate dom or aux feeling function.


----------



## itselly (Jun 6, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> She sounds to me like ISFP. I do same things as she and if I was her, I would be writing almost same words as she is doing now. This is line "oh sorry for too many examples" (I said questions, but it doesn't change anything) what I said in perC, when I was new here. I think, that this line could indicate dom or aux feeling function.


Really? It's very interesting and assuring to here that from an ISFP! !eaceful:erc3:


----------



## itselly (Jun 6, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> @itselly
> 
> I observed this thread from start and I an tell that I could see Fi, Se, Ni and Te in you. That means that you could be ISFP, ESFP, INTJ or ENTJ. Personally, I think that you couldn't be ESFP or ENTJ.





The red spirit said:


> So ISFP and INTJ are remaining possibilities. Have you visited ISFP forum? INTJ forum? If you have, you should feel different vibes from them. Which do you like more?


I'm definitely going to do that! But it takes time. I'll let you know the results.


----------



## JT Cove (May 21, 2015)

itselly said:


> So Se explains things as they are, but Si explanis things he/she understood (the event plus his/her judgement!)
> Right?


Not really, in the cognitive function system Judgement functions are responsible for judgement. Sensation is a perception function, meaning it doesn't really "explain" the concrete nature of a thing, but it is a focus on and perception of the concrete nature of a thing. I think the best way to understand Se and Si is to understand the Jungian sense of "introverted" and "extroverted". Extroversion is a desire to work with objects (remember: objects isn't used to just mean inanimate concrete things here) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Object_(philosophy) in the world directly, and a reliance upon objective factors separate of the subject. Introversion is a desire to work with what objects inspire in the subject, and a reliance upon subjective factors and interpretation. Extroverted Sensing, then, would involve a desire to look outwards to the world of objects to perceive the real, current, concrete nature of a thing independent of subjective influence. Introverted Sensing would involve a desire to draw concrete information from objects inward into the subject to perceive the subject's relation to the real, current, concrete nature of a thing as well as its relation to other impressions of concrete things of subjective relevance and past subjective relations to those things.

You were into painting, and Jung began to go into the painting example, so a good way to emphasize the difference between these two functions is by saying that extroverted sensing is comparable to the realism style of painting and introverted sensing is comparable to the impressionism style of painting. Extroverted Sensing wants to get away from the subject and marry the object so it tries to paint the most realistic painting of things in the world. Introverted Sensing, as concrete information meets subjective value, emphasizes, de-emphasizes, grows, and shrinks features of concrete things being perceived and colors what's being perceived by how it makes the subject "feel" (Remember that the Feeling functions aren't interchangable with emotion in this system), as in impressionism. This guy gives a good visual representation of how this works 




A preference of Extroverted Sensing involves psychic energy being drawn to the objective concrete, so it naturally is designed with a great outward (extroverted) motion and force that encourages it to perceive more and more concrete things which of course naturally suppresses the mechanism of impression so concrete things have less of a lasting impact on the extroverted sensor as it would on the introverted sensor. The introverted sensor involves psychic energy being drawn to the subjective concrete, so it's designed with a very "hungry" mechanism of impression so that it may store as much information as possible to be able to relate as much information inwardly as the extroverted sensor can perceive information outwardly. The "wide" nature of extroverted sensing and extroverted functions and the "deep" nature of introverted sensing and introverted functions leads to extroverted sensors taking in massive amounts of concrete information and looking for more and more things to see, effectively seeing the whole picture, and introverted sensors looking at the world like a sniper: darting eyes towards concrete information of subjective importance and relevance, focusing on it, impressing it, comparing it to subjective information like it, then moving on to the next thing. Extroverted Sensing dominants very much take in the whole picture; Introverted Sensing inferiors like ENFPs and ENTPs will generally have a very poor, incomplete picture of the real world, but will have certain concrete details they've impressed; and Introverted Sensing dominants will be masters of memory and details focusing with a sniper's lens on, and impressing, massive amounts of concrete information of subjective importance, with said impressions being ever stronger still due to the strengthening of these impressions by their combination with subjective feelings towards them

A former ESTP youtuber e.j.aren.dee (i have to type it like this it's on a word filter lol) gave an example of an introverted sensor that really brings together everything I talked about in this post. He had a female ESTJ roommate and he contrasted the styles of extroverted sensing and introverted sensing by giving the example of a bunch of dishes that were left in the sink unwashed as the two of them were going to sleep. e.j.aren.dee, the extroverted sensor didn't really care, but the ESTJ couldn't go to sleep because she was forming mental imagery intensely focusing on the mold that was growing in the sink (a specific detail that's based on impressions that emphasize and de-emphasize certain features of concrete information)


----------



## JT Cove (May 21, 2015)

@itselly I'm certain you prefer extroverted sensation, and for me personally there's various "red flags" in all of your posts that give the impression of being atypical of ISTPs and point very much towards ISFPs. But don't assume you're an ISFP because a bunch of people on a forum interpret you as being an ISFP. Understand the 8 cognitive functions in deep detail, avoid online type descriptions by function or otherwise until you understand the functions deeply, and come to your own conclusion. Michael Pierce is very well-studied in the source of this typology system and doesn't give into a lot of the pop psychology stereotypes being propagated about it, and he's probably the best resource on the actual functionality of the cognitive functions so he's a great resource and you should definitely check out his ideas before the ideas of people making type descriptions on google


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

itselly said:


> Wow! This part's hard to understand.
> 
> But I guess it means what you explained.
> 
> ...


I'm still working on a contribution to post (probably) at the other place, but in the meantime, I just wanted to note that anybody who's inclined to point you to _Jung's original Si description_ is probably somebody you should cross off your list of helpful type-you assistants — and if you want to read about why, you'll find a l-o-n-g discussion here.

And more generally... contrary to a lot of what gets posted in the Great Internet Forum Echo Chamber, and as James Reynierse has noted in a series of articles in the journal published by the official MBTI folks (including "The Case Against Type Dynamics"), the so-called "cognitive functions" are basically nothing more than a "category mistake." When it comes to the kind of _validity_ that makes a personality typology worth an intelligent person's attention, "type dynamics" belongs in the same category as the zodiac.

In case you've been reading too many poor internet sources (and it sounds like you probably have), you can find quite a lot of potentially eye-opening discussion on the dichotomies-vs-functions issue in this post and the posts it links to.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Also: you've referred to painting as a "sensory" hobby, and in case you've been led to believe that either ISFJ or ISFP is a more likely arts-oriented type than INFJ or INFP, the opposite is actually true. INFP is arguably the single most likely artist type (with INFJ and INTP both runner-up contenders), while ISFPs and ISFJs are relatively unlikely artist types — and that's true whether you're talking about novel-writing or painting or songwriting. The "ISFP as artist" notion came from David Keirsey, and I think Keirsey had quite a few insightful things to say, but the ISFP=artist thing was probably his biggest mistake. For quite a lot more on that issue (stats included), see this post and this post.

Prior to the publication of the 1998 edition of the MBTI Manual, the official MBTI folks created a "national sample" of 3,000 people that was tweaked to be a representative sample in a number of respects, and besides typing everybody, they also asked the people in the sample quite a lot of supplemental questions. And one question asked them to indicate how important 11 values were in their lives, on a scale of "Very Important," "Somewhat Important," "Somewhat Unimportant," or "Not Important." And one of those 11 values was "being creative" — and on average, 31% of the entire sample said "being creative" was "very important." But of all the 16 types, can you guess which type was the _least_ likely (just 16%) to rate "being creative" as "very important"? Well, if you guessed ISFP, you are correct. (The ENFPs were #1, with 55% of ENFPs saying "being creative" is "very important.")

And so I'm not misunderstood, personality type is about _tendencies and probabilities,_ so it's pretty much always inappropriate to say "X type _always_ does that" or "X type _never_ does that." Buuut any source that leads you to believe that a penchant for just about any kind of artistic creativity is a good sign that you're an ISF rather than an INF is giving you guidance that's very much at odds with over 50 years of MBTI data.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

itselly said:


> Hi, I was typed as ISFP before, but when I think about my functions, I think I might be another type. ....


Hi, Itselly! With so many weak 'MBTI tests' out there, that happens fairly often.



> Oh Btw, I'm stuck between ISFP, ISTP, INTJ & INFJ.


Okay. Naturally, the final decision as to your correct type is up to you; and, you are the only one the choice has to satisfy.




> Am I still ISFP?


Don't know. Whether or not you ever were ISFP could make for a fun discussion should your current type turn out to be different.

What I suggest is that you take the DNardi MBTI test at *Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes* . It is the best free MBTI test available online. 

The test is 48 'questions' (statements) with 5 choices for each statement expressing level of agreement or disagreement: "Exactly Me", "Mostly Me", "Somewhat Me", "Little Me", "Not Me". 

Hint: The middle choice is too close to 'no choice'. To get a sharper result with more noticeable differences among function scores it's best to pick one of the other four answers-- i.e. if you can, indicate a genuine preference one way or the other. And, for sure if a strong choice fits you better than a medium choice, go for "Exactly Me" or "Not Me".

You may get stuck with the middle choice a few times; but, fight hard to keep the total below 4 or 5. Really it's not terribly hard because you'll find that you nearly always actually do have a genuine preference once you seek it.

Overall, Answer Each Question Honestly as it comes up and do not fret about any seeming inconsistencies. For sure, avoid second guessing the test as to what answer boosts what function or attribute.

Besides personality Type-- the main pick and 2-3 alternatives-- the result includes a good cognitive functions profile which is critical to getting your correct personality type. 

If you go for the test, please mouse-over highlight and Copy the cognitive functions profile and Type(s) result to enable analysis. What you post should look something like this ...


*Cognitive Process Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)

extraverted Sensing (Se) ************************ (24.5)
average use
introverted Sensing (Si) ********************** (22.6)
limited use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ***************************** (29.5)
average use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ********************************* (33.4)
good use
extraverted Thinking (Te) *********************** (23.2)
limited use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ************************** (26.3)
average use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) *************************************** (39.8)
excellent use
introverted Feeling (Fi) **************************************** (40.7)
excellent use

Summary Analysis of Profile

By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INFJ

Lead (Dominant) Process
Introverted Intuiting (Ni): Transforming with a meta-perspective. Withdrawing from the world and focusing your mind to receive an insight or realization. Checking if synergy results. Trying out a realization to transform things.

Support (Auxilliary) Process
Extraverted Feeling (Fe): Building trust through giving relationships. Empathically responding to others' needs and take on their needs and values as your own. Checking for respect and trust. Giving and receiving support to grow closer to people.

If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: ENFJ, or INFP*


(In case there is a problem with getting a copy, jot down the 8 function scores in order (top to bottom) along with the main Type and alternative Types.)

I'll come up with Type options, analyses, and suggestions. Have fun with the test!



















​


----------



## JT Cove (May 21, 2015)

reckful said:


> And more generally... contrary to a lot of what gets posted in the Great Internet Forum Echo Chamber, and as James Reynierse has noted in a series of articles in the journal published by the official MBTI folks (including "The Case Against Type Dynamics"), the so-called "cognitive functions" are basically nothing more than a "category mistake." When it comes to the kind of validity that makes a personality typology worth an intelligent person's attention, "type dynamics" belongs in the same category as the zodiac.


Wrong forum


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

JT Cove said:


> Wrong forum


It's a type-me thread. I don't think it makes much sense for somebody to post one of those in the CF forum (for talk about _cognitive functions only_) and another in the MBTI forum (for talk about only _non-function-related aspects of the MBTI_).

And more generally, MBTI-related topics often come up in threads in either of those two forums where it doesn't make sense to try to impose some kind of artificial wall that would require two separate threads on essentially the same topic.


----------



## itselly (Jun 6, 2015)

SiFan said:


> Hi, Itselly! With so many weak 'MBTI tests' out there, that happens fairly often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Although some questions weren't really clear to me, I tried my best to answer them correctly ;

Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) ****************************** (30.7)
good use
introverted Sensing (Si) *************************** (27.8)
average use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ********************************* (33)
good use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ************************************ (36)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) *************************** (27.9)
average use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ************************** (26.8)
average use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ********************* (21.9)
limited use
introverted Feeling (Fi) *********************************** (35.9)
good use


Summary Analysis of Profile
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INFP


Lead (Dominant) Process
Introverted Feeling (Fi): Staying true to who you really are. Paying close attention to your personal identity, values and beliefs. Checking with your conscience. Choosing behavior congruent with what is important to you.

Support (Auxilliary) Process
Extraverted Intuiting (Ne): Exploring the emerging patterns. Wondering about patterns of interaction across various situations. Checking what hypotheses and meanings fit best. Trusting what emerges as you shift a situation’s dynamics.



If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: ENFP, or ISFP


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

itselly said:


> Although some questions weren't really clear to me, I tried my best to answer them correctly ;
> 
> Cognitive Process Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
> extraverted Sensing (Se) ****************************** (30.7)
> ...



Thanks for posting your results, Itselly. Seems like you did very well with your answers! Here is a summary of your top Type results ...



*INFP* _The Idealist_ stack: *Fi Ne Si Te*
Total Score= 124.6
Lead Score= 68.9
Dom: Fi (35.9)


*ENFP* _The Inspirer_ stack: *Ne Fi Te Si*
Total Score= 124.6
Lead Score= 68.9
Dom: Ne (33)


*ISFP* _The Artist_ stack: *Fi Se Ni Te*
Total Score= 130.5
Lead Score= 66.6
Dom: Fi (35.9)


*INTJ* _The Scientist_ stack: *Ni Te Fi Se* 
Total Score= 130.5
Lead Score= 63.9
Dom: Ni (36)


The "Total score" for a type's stack is the sum of scores of the included functions. It's one of the primary indicators of stack strength and of the probability that a type is your correct type.

The "Lead Score" is the sum of the scores of the first two functions-- the Dom and Auxillary. The higher the score and the stronger the Dom the better for 'getting things done'.

Although the stacks are fairly closely matched, your discussion participation does _not_ come across as INFP. And, since you are an introvert, you are not ENFP. 

So, an artist or a scientist. Your calm, methodical, and logical approach to the discussion indicates a Thinker orientation, while your friendliness and sensitivity show a very active Feeling side. It's pretty much what would be anticipated from an INTJ having such a strong Fi. Or, maybe from an ISFP backed by such a strong Tertiary Ni?

You can find pretty good coverage of any type at these places ...

*Personalitypage ~ Humanmetrics ~ Careerassessmentsite ~ Truity*


Have fun picking your correct type, Itselly!









​


----------



## itselly (Jun 6, 2015)

SiFan said:


> So, an artist or a scientist. Your calm, methodical, and logical approach to the discussion indicates a Thinker orientation, while your friendliness and sensitivity show a very active Feeling side. It's pretty much what would be anticipated from an INTJ having such a strong Fi. Or, maybe from an ISFP backed by such a strong Tertiary Ni?
> 
> You can find pretty good coverage of any type at these places ...
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!

Btw,
I asked an INTJ (in this forum) to read this thread and tell me if I sound like an INTJ.

& to him, I seemed more like ISFP (or maybe ISTP) and not an INTJ.

& from another way, we had an ISFP on this forum (The red spirit)
Who said that I kinda sound similar to him.

& my last test result did not include ISTP. (& even INTJ wasn't a top option).



---》》》》》so...it's "probably ISFP"...

& my love for planning fo future, thinking about possibilities & suggesting ideas could probably be Ni or Se-Ni loop or something.


@The red spirit ; ALSO, I don't mean to stereotype INTJs. I actually respect them very much & admire their thick skin & being hardworking.

But from what I see (in their profiles & posts), their hobbies, their extreme love for books & reading (the ability to sit still & read/focus/work for long hours) & love for "really" complicated theories & science, & not caring about Se things as much as I do, kind of makes me think that I'm probably not INTJ (or even if I am, I'm not a strong INTJ type).


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

itselly said:


> @The red spirit ; ALSO, I don't mean to stereotype INTJs. I actually respect them very much & admire their thick skin & being hardworking.
> 
> But from what I see (in their profiles & posts), their hobbies, their extreme love for books & reading (the ability to sit still & read/focus/work for long hours) & love for "really" complicated theories & science, & not caring about Se things as much as I do, kind of makes me think that I'm probably not INTJ (or even if I am, I'm not a strong INTJ type).


Most of ISFPs admire them. INTJs have many similarities with ISFPs since they use same cognitive functions.


----------



## WaltKowalski (Jul 12, 2016)

reckful said:


> Also: you've referred to painting as a "sensory" hobby, and in case you've been led to believe that either ISFJ or ISFP is a more likely arts-oriented type than INFJ or INFP, the opposite is actually true. INFP is arguably the single most likely artist type (with INFJ and INTP both runner-up contenders), while ISFPs and ISFJs are relatively unlikely artist types — and that's true whether you're talking about novel-writing or painting or songwriting. The "ISFP as artist" notion came from David Keirsey, and I think Keirsey had quite a few insightful things to say, but the ISFP=artist thing was probably his biggest mistake. For quite a lot more on that issue (stats included), see this post and this post.
> 
> Prior to the publication of the 1998 edition of the MBTI Manual, the official MBTI folks created a "national sample" of 3,000 people that was tweaked to be a representative sample in a number of respects, and besides typing everybody, they also asked the people in the sample quite a lot of supplemental questions. And one question asked them to indicate how important 11 values were in their lives, on a scale of "Very Important," "Somewhat Important," "Somewhat Unimportant," or "Not Important." And one of those 11 values was "being creative" — and on average, 31% of the entire sample said "being creative" was "very important." But of all the 16 types, can you guess which type was the _least_ likely (just 16%) to rate "being creative" as "very important"? Well, if you guessed ISFP, you are correct. (The ENFPs were #1, with 55% of ENFPs saying "being creative" is "very important.")
> 
> And so I'm not misunderstood, personality type is about _tendencies and probabilities,_ so it's pretty much always inappropriate to say "X type _always_ does that" or "X type _never_ does that." Buuut any source that leads you to believe that a penchant for just about any kind of artistic creativity is a good sign that you're an ISF rather than an INF is giving you guidance that's very much at odds with over 50 years of MBTI data.


This actually makes a lot of sense. Just because something is 'easy' to someone doesn't mean that they are likely to engage it. 

Compared to INTP/ISTP, being ISTP myself I consume a lot of ideas generated by mostely NTs. I just prefer to consume, understand things and then move on to something new. Not like INTPs that find their thing and then generate a lot of ideas on that subject. It's kind of like "once you've seen what's there why keep looking". 

Can definitely see the same thing being true with INFP/ISFPs as well. Where ISFPs consume art generated from INFPs. 

Guess it depends on how you define art as well. A dance instructor would probably be ISFP and a painter INFP. Something like that - the more abstract art - the more N.

Broad strokes, but still makes sense.


----------

